# New BPD Recruitment Questions?



## EBostonBP (Feb 12, 2007)

Just got on with CBP Border Patrol. Headin down to FLETC in a couple of months. Just signed up for the '07 Civ Serv test as well. Boston resident. Border patrol seems like a good deal to me, but with the money Boston PD is throwin around, it might be too good to pass up.

Here's my question...does anyone have any ideas on whether or not this new recruitment campaign will speed up the hiring process? So if I do decide to decline BP and stay local, I won't be sittin on my arse for 6 to 9 months waiting to go to the academy.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

EBostonBP said:


> Just got on with CBP Border Patrol. Headin down to FLETC in a couple of months. Just signed up for the '07 Civ Serv test as well. Boston resident. Border patrol seems like a good deal to me, but with the money Boston PD is throwin around, it might be too good to pass up.
> 
> Here's my question...does anyone have any ideas on whether or not this new recruitment campaign will speed up the hiring process? So if I do decide to decline BP and stay local, I won't be sittin on my arse for 6 to 9 months waiting to go to the academy.


6 to 9 months? Are you a vet? If not (and possibly even if so), you will be waiting waaaaaaaaay longer than that amount of time!

And this "new" campaign is nothing new. They do this with every new civil service exam.

Keep in mind that the background checks have become a lot more stringent. They will disqualify you for any little thing now, hence why the current list has "been exhausted" and they are now looking for recruits from outside of the City.


----------



## Blivid316 (Sep 21, 2006)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> 6 to 9 months? Are you a vet? If not (and possibly even if so), you will be waiting waaaaaaaaay longer than that amount of time!
> 
> And this "new" campaign is nothing new. They do this with every new civil service exam.
> 
> Keep in mind that the background checks have become a lot more stringent. They will disqualify you for any little thing now, hence why the current list has "been exhausted" and they are now looking for recruits from outside of the City.


If they are looking outside the city for new recruites, then why the strict residency requirment!!!?


----------



## tommym27 (May 31, 2006)

I love those new commercials for the BPD that make it sound like you can drop off an application on Monday and have your badge by Friday.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Blivid316 said:


> If they are looking outside the city for new recruites, then why the strict residency requirment!!!?


Because making sense is out of the question??? :???:

If you're a new recruit, lateral, or whatever, they are going to require that you live IN the city IF you want the job.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Well they are taking laterals so forget the list.


----------



## GodblessThearmy (Aug 15, 2006)

tommym27 said:


> I love those new commercials for the BPD that make it sound like you can drop off an application on Monday and have your badge by Friday.


:L:


----------

